# Canadian broker for US pink sheet



## OTCnewbie (Mar 27, 2010)

Is that possible to do, i wanted to go with the broker Zecco but was refused due to Canadian regulation,
It' s a risky business and there is so much bla bla and b*&?%& on the web which guys to follow , OTCmomentum or any of those guys are dime a dozen, any ideas ?
Thanks


----------



## mogul777 (Jun 2, 2009)

Broker for OTC stock? Outside the registered accounts I would think any broker would suffice. Some may still have the old hand holding restriction in place for newbie or lowrung investors so check on that.


----------



## OTCnewbie (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pink sheet*

Thanks mogul i have an trading account with national bank ( CELI ) but they don' t do pink sheet so i missed an opportunity with LYJN last week, i placed an order for $5000 at .033 ( which didn' t work .. too bad ..) and it went all the way to .17 before going back down but with a nice head and shoulder to tell you to get out, even a newbie like me i could have read it and would have been out at .16 or .15 at the less .... 
I only have $15000 to fool around but i' m at home often cause i don' t work everyday so i can follow the course of a stock by the minutes almost ...
Any idea where to get a better streaming for US OTC than Yahoo which is 30 mn delayed ...


----------



## OTCnewbie (Mar 27, 2010)

*No chance*

Tdameritrade, and tradingdirect reply to my email and they don't take canadians for USpinksheet,


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

I believe Interactivebrokers (IB) does offer Pink OTC markets for trading.


----------



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

Scotia iTrade has the option too


----------



## mogul777 (Jun 2, 2009)

Why do you need an American brokerage? It would be much easier to setup an account with a Canadian company and then buy whatever you like (within the rules) after...


----------



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

I attempted to purchase into a company thats existing from bankruptcy this morning thats trading on the pink slips via ScotiaiTrade however they won't let you do it online... you have to call in and specifically ask for a trader to complete the transaction for you


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

These are incredibly difficult to deposit. When I tried I was told that because the OCBB/Pink Sheets are so sketchy that no brokerages will touch them - in Canada. That proved quite true.

I was able to open an account in Colorado and then transfer it all into my TDW. Many, many hassles and I learned that if it is on the pink - don't touch it.


----------



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's the response from the iTrade CSR:

Unfortunately we cannot act upon trading instructions sent via email.* The restriction on online Pink Sheet buy orders was put in place by our Compliance Department for client security reasons as a lot of fraudulent trading takes place on the pink sheets.


----------

